# scott ransom 2019



## fly30 (14. November 2018)

Hallo,

dachte ich mach mal neues thema!
Ist schon jmd auf dem neuen ransom unterwegs?

Gruss Chris


----------



## fly30 (14. November 2018)

ach ja, ich hab mir das 900 tuned in XL bestellt 
jetzt heisst es warten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xFrezzyPainz (14. November 2018)

Ja, seit Montag das Ransom 710, bis jetzt sehr begeistert!


----------



## fly30 (15. November 2018)

xFrezzyPainz schrieb:


> Ja, seit Montag das Ransom 710, bis jetzt sehr begeistert!



Also das braune?
Noch ne frage zum kabelsalat ...
Sind die Leitungen wie auf vielen Bildern zu sehen schon gebündelt oder muss man das selber machen?


----------



## Paddyfr (16. November 2018)

fly30 schrieb:


> Also das braune?
> Noch ne frage zum kabelsalat ...
> Sind die Leitungen wie auf vielen Bildern zu sehen schon gebündelt oder muss man das selber machen?


Das kommt auf deinen Händler drauf an


----------



## fly30 (20. November 2018)

Und noch ne frage...
Sind die Felgen schon mit tubeless-felgenband ausgerüstet?


----------



## Paddyfr (20. November 2018)

fly30 schrieb:


> Und noch ne frage...
> Sind die Felgen schon mit tubeless-felgenband ausgerüstet?


Ja sind Tubeless Ready 
Steht doch auf der Scott Website bei jedem gelisteten Ransom in den Spezifikationen bei Wheelset dabei -Tubeless Ready-


----------



## fly30 (20. November 2018)

Danke....so genau hab ich mich garnicht eingelesen....
Kommst mit den 2.6er reifen klar?
Bei dem ein oder anderen Test hieß es ja lieber gegen schmalere tauschen


----------



## Paddyfr (21. November 2018)

Wenn in einem Testbericht Reifen bemängelt werden, dann hatten die Tester Schwierigkeiten einen Negativ Punkt zu finden, denn Reifen sind je nach Fahrstil, Nutzung des Rades und Untergrund zu wählen. Der eine kommt damit klar, der andere nicht...Meine Meinung.

Persönlich finde die 29x2.6 Reifen gerade jetzt im Herbst/Winter gut. Bin nicht mehr so schnell auf den Trails unterwegs wie im Sommer, auch nicht mehr so Alpin, sondern viel auf meinen Hometrails. Bergauf und Bergab sorgen die dickeren Reifen doch für gefühlt mehr Traktion, im Uphill schmatzen sie (Tubeless und um die 1,2 Bar Reifendruck) schön über die Wurzeln und Stöcke, welche sich unterm Laub verstecken.

Ich kann dir empfehlen es einfach zu testen. Wenns es dir nicht passt, dann tauscht du die Reifen 
Reifen verschiedener Hersteller fallen unterschiedlich breit aus, ein 2,6" Schwalbe Reifen und ein 2,6" Maxxis Reifen um mehrere Millimeter, auf der gleichen Felge mit 30mm Maulweite.


----------



## fly30 (3. Dezember 2018)




----------



## fly30 (3. Dezember 2018)

Unglaublich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fly30 (3. Dezember 2018)

Unglaublich


----------



## Outdoormind (17. März 2019)

hey, bin auch mit dem ransom unterwegs in diesem jahr. geniales bike. mehr kann man bzw. frau nicht dazu sagen.


----------



## domko (29. April 2019)

hallo, hat das ransom eine ISCG Aufnahme? oder sonst eine Möglichkeit einen Bashguard zu montieren?


----------



## Paddyfr (29. April 2019)

domko schrieb:


> hallo, hat das ransom eine ISCG Aufnahme? oder sonst eine Möglichkeit einen Bachguard zu montieren?


Das Ransom hat keine ISCG Aufnahmen und durch das Press-Fit Tretlager ist mir keine Möglichkeit bekannt.
Vielleicht ist das hier was für dich von Wolf-Tooth
Bin bis jetzt noch nicht einmal mit dem Ransom aufgesessen, habe die fehlende Aufnahme nicht vermisst


----------



## fly30 (29. April 2019)

Das warten hat ein Ende


----------



## Jays99 (7. Mai 2019)

Hallo,

ich habe mal eine Frage zum Ramson. Habt ihr mal versucht bei einfacheren flachen Trails den TwinLock Hebel auf Traction zu stellen. 
Hat man dann auf dem Trail durch das straffere Fahrwerk ein bisschen mehr spaß bzw. bügelt nicht alles flach?

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paddyfr (7. Mai 2019)

Funktioniert genau so wie du beschrieben hast, nutze den Modus ständig auch bei meinem Genius.
Mit dem Feature macht mein Hometrail mehr Spaß


----------



## Donstephano (26. Mai 2019)

Servus 

Hätte eine kurze Frage. Bin in Riva beim Bike Festival das "Ransom Tuned" mit ner 36iger Fox Factory FIT4 gefahren und war vom Bike und insbesondere vom Fahrwerk extrem angetan. Von der butterweichen Performance der Gabel war ich echt hin und weg! Das Ding lief so sahnig, kaum in Worte zu fassen! Leider habe ich versäumt zu fragen, warum das Teil so geschmiert lief...Ich selbst hab nun auch so eine tolle Fox Factory mit FIT4 Kartusche, nur leider ist die im Vergleich zur Fox am Ransom echt straff. Weiß jemand hier zufällig, ob mit dem "Tuned" - auch die Gabel gemeint ist und wie die Gabel des neuen Ransom getuned ist?

Danke euch vorab


----------



## Sery (9. Juli 2019)




----------



## hackl (14. Juli 2019)

Kurze Frage an die Besitzer. Welche rahmengr bei welcher Körpergröße Fahrt ihr?
Bin 177cm und sehr mich wie immer zwischen m und L.... Beim stumpi hab ich die Entscheidung mit M fast bereut


----------



## Scott-Chameleon (17. Juli 2019)

@hackl , ich stand genau vor dem gleichen Problem(S oder M), hab mit dann für ein M (172m, SL72cm) entschieden. Musste allerdings die 150mm Stütze gegen ne 125mm tauschen, da die 150 zu lange war. Ein Kollege ist noch ein Tick größer als du und fährt auch das M. Wo wohnst du? Wir haben ein Test Bike in M (Region Freiburg).
Grüße


----------



## hackl (17. Juli 2019)

Es wird ein M. Reach ist ja auch bissl länger als beim stumpjumper +1cm mehr Vorbau. Wird schon Recht aber danke fürs angebot.
M bin ich auch in Riva gefahren und hatte keine Probleme. War nur ne Überlegung. Vorteil ist, das sich die 170er Stütze bündig ausgehen sollte. Hab in nem anderen Thema schon gefragt .... Was habt ihr für remotehebel für die Stütze? Jeder den fox?


----------



## Scott-Chameleon (17. Juli 2019)

Also Hebel für die Stütze nutzen wir den TwinLoc Hebel von Scott mit integriertem Hebel für die Sattelstütze


----------



## blondschopf78 (23. September 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
fährt jemand im Raum München in Ransom in Rahmengröße S? Ich würde mich da gerne mal drauf setzen. Es war zwar gerade das Bike Testival in Brixen, aber ich war dort mit Krücken unterwegs  da war dann nix mit testen...
Danke, Denise


----------



## domko (3. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,
wollte hier nur kurz meine Erfahrung mit den Revelstoke 2.0 Felgen posten. 
Die sind leider nicht für Enduro Einsatz geeignet. 1 Tag am Reschenpass und die Felge hatte einen Riss. Für easy Flowtrails sicher kein Problem, aber dazu kauft man sich kein 170mm Enduro


----------



## fluchttaxi (17. November 2019)

Hey!

Fährt jemand einen andren Dämpfer? Bzw vielleicht sogar nen Coil und würde seine Erfahrungen teilen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hackl (29. November 2019)

Wäre für mich auch interessant. Hätte vor mich vom twinlock zu trennen und das Fahrwerk zu wechseln. Vorzugsweise coil.
Angeblich fühlt sich das ransom auch ohne twinlock nicht schlecht an bergauf wenn die Feder etwas straffer gewählt wird.
Hier wurde vor kurzen ein öhlins verkauft welcher auf ransom getuned war. Vlt liest hier ja der Besitzer und kann kurz Feedback geben 

Gäbe es Dämpfer (Luft oder Feder) welche den Lockout auf der Oberseite haben? Is ja leider nicht optimal beim ransom ohne lenkerremote

Kann mir wer sagen wieviel man für so eine Gabel+Dämpfer+twinlockkombi verlangen kann?


----------



## hackl (5. Dezember 2019)

Ich poste es hier auch nochmal rein. Werd mir vlt so etwas basteln. Hat wer ne Idee wie der befestigt ist? 









						“Harrelson” the Scott Ransom
					

View Vital MTB member chainlinebikes's mountain bike check '“Harrelson” the Scott Ransom'.




					m.vitalmtb.com
				




Mein Plan wäre nen specialized Flaschen Halter nehmen und anstatt des Tools nen 22mm abgedrehten Kunststoff Kreis dranschrauben und den twinlock wie am Griff dranschrauben. (Hebel und 2ten Kabelanschluss vlt noch etwas zusallenfeilen/wegflexen)


----------



## Paddyfr (5. Dezember 2019)

Der Dämpfer lässt sich bestimmt umrüsten, von der Remote auf einen 3-POS Hebel direkt am Dämpfer. Dann kannst du dir das Basteln mit dem TwinLock vielleicht sparen


----------



## hackl (6. Dezember 2019)

Bis jetzt habe ich das leider nirgends finden können. Bzw konnte es mir keiner sagen. Der fox Support hat mir auch noch nicht geantwortet....


----------



## CL218 (22. Dezember 2019)

Ich fahr das Teil seit diesem Sommer auch (930) in XL. Richtig tolles Bike!
Habe nun vor auf Magura zu wechseln. Rausbekommen, hab ich schonmal dass die Yari nen PM6 Mount hat.
Weiss hier einer von euch ob und welchen Adapter ich für den Hinterbau brauche?
Danke schonmal. ??
(Edit: Hinten ist ne 180er Scheibe drin)
Edit 2!! Die Yari hat keine PM 6 sondern eine PM 7 Aufnahme. Vielleicht hilfts dem ein oder anderen ja..


----------



## Paddyfr (22. Dezember 2019)

Wenn die Magura hinten wieder eine 180er Scheibe wird, was willst du dann ändern?


----------



## CL218 (22. Dezember 2019)

Paddyfr schrieb:


> Wenn die Magura hinten wieder eine 180er Scheibe wird, was willst du dann ändern?


Ok macht Sinn. 
thx.


----------



## CL218 (10. Januar 2020)

Allright! Das mit den Bremsen hat sauber funktioniert. Und das für nen zwar technikversierten, jedoch was die Bikeschrauberei betrifft, absoluten Laien, wie mich auch super easy.
Nicht zuletzt auch wegen dem Guten Content hier im Forum!

Jetzt mal ne andere Frage. Fährt jemand am Ransom nen kürzeren Vorbau?
Der originale sieht ja so aus als würde er Kappe mit Vorbau vereinen. Seh ich das so richtig?
Sorry für die eventuell komische Frage. Will nur keinen shice am bike fabrizieren, hab aber Bock mich ins Thema reinzufuchsen ?
Danke schonmal. ??


----------



## Joey12345 (12. April 2020)

Ziemlich ruhig hier- 
Scheinbar alle ziemlich zufrieden mit ihren Ransoms 

Kann mir einer bei Gelegenheit einen Gefallen machen und mal den Kettenstrebenschutz ausmessen?
Wie breit ist der denn an der Klebefläche innen?
Oder anders gefragt, wie breit ist denn die Kettenstrebe?
Und ist der Schutz an der Auflagefläche eher rund oder eckig geformt?
Merci


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonas1183 (30. April 2020)

Heyho Ransom Fahrer,
kleine Frage: Muss am We bei dem Ransom eines Freundes leider den Schaltzug tauschen,
wisst ihr ob die Schlatzughülle durchgehend verlegt ist? Also in einem Stück von ganz oben bis 
ganz unten? Weil wenn nicht wird das wieder eine Qual. ^^
Hab versucht evtl mal ein Build Video zu finden in dem es zu erkennen ist, aber das ist mehr 
auf gut Glück raten. Daher, wenn jemand eine Antwort weiß, wäre das super.

Danke!


----------



## Paddyfr (30. April 2020)

Jonas1183 schrieb:


> Heyho Ransom Fahrer,
> kleine Frage: Muss am We bei dem Ransom eines Freundes leider den Schaltzug tauschen,
> wisst ihr ob die Schlatzughülle durchgehend verlegt ist? Also in einem Stück von ganz oben bis
> ganz unten? Weil wenn nicht wird das wieder eine Qual. ^^
> ...


Die Leitung ist durchgehend, der Austausch geht somit easy ?


----------



## Jonas1183 (30. April 2020)

Nice 
Da hat mir jemand meinen Tag gerettet 
Schönen 1. Mai


----------



## hackl (2. Mai 2020)

Falls wer interesse an nem ransom hat darf er sich melden. Spontan ein stumpi evo in die finger bekommen.

Als komplettes oder rahmenset wird verkauft ( tuned 2019 gr. M) wird preiswert hergehn....


----------



## CL218 (30. September 2020)

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/suche-fox-nude-tr.929153/

Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## domko (4. November 2020)

Hallo,
hat zufällig schon jemand herausgefunden welche Lagergrößen man benötigt, wenn man die Hinterbaulager tauschen will? 
Schöne Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paddyfr (4. November 2020)

4 x 12x21x5mm
4 x 15x24x5mm

Ich würde die Enduro Bearings MAX Lager nehmen, die sind super.


----------



## COLKURTZ (5. Dezember 2020)

Ein Ransom hat bei mir Interesse geweckt (910 aus 2021 am ehesten). Zu ein paar Details habe ich auf den Herstellerseiten und in Foren nichts gefunden. Das wären

Syncros Revelstoke 2.0 - was ist das für ein LRS? Vergleichbar mit DT Swiss E1900 bzw. M1900 vielleicht? Der 1.5 in 29 soll ca. 1850g gemäß www. wiegen, was wiegt dann der einfachere 2.0....2000bis 2100g ?

Vor dem Nude TR Dämpfer, aus dem Unterrohr und nach oben zeigend, ist sowas wie ein Ventil zu sehen? Das kommt aus einer kleinen Abdeckung, die in diesem Bereich auf dem Unterrohr sitzt. Welche Funktion hat das, wofür ist das da? Ich meine dabei nicht das seitlich versetzte Ventil, das eindeutig am Dämpfer sitzt.

Flipchipverstellung steil und flach. Scott spricht, ich vermute dann in steiler Stellung, dass 27.5 bis 2.8 gefahren werden können. Wie unsinnig wäre es 27.5 in 2.5 WT ins Ransom zu hängen, schon wer gemacht, Tretlager viel zu tief usw.?

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen hinsichtlich Rabatten bei den 2021er? Ich weiß, derzeit ist der Markt heiß, die Lager leer gefegt, und man kann froh sein, ein Wunschrad in der richtigen Rahmengröße zu bekommen. Zumal es bei meinem Interesse um das aktuelle Modelljahr geht. Ich habe schon einige Santa Cruz gekauft, und ohne Unverschämt zu sein sind selbst bei brandneuen Modellen - ich sage jetzt einfach mal - 15% drin. Wie verhält sich das (aktuell) bei Scott?


----------



## hackl (6. Dezember 2020)

Zu den laufrädern kann ich nicht viel sagen da ich nur das rahmenset gekauft hab.....

der knubbel wird der rampenhebel sein wo du die progression vom dämpfer leicht anpassen kannst.

bin das ransom in 29 gefahren. War aber am überlegen zwecks 27,5 in 2,6/2,5
Wird von mehreren so gefahren und sollt auch funktionieren. Gibts viel bikes mit weniger freiheit unten.

hab bis jetz bis zu 20% gekommen bei scott. Könnt coronabedingt aber grad anders sein


----------



## COLKURTZ (6. Dezember 2020)

Danke Dir.
Nur eines: Den Ramp Adjust am Dämpfer meine ich nicht.


----------



## wolfpack_81 (6. Dezember 2020)

Von unten kommt nur der Zug der TwinLoc-Remote aus dem Rahmen. Der rote Schalter hinter dem blauen ist dann der Rebound.
Mehr gibt es da eigentlich nicht. 
Die Laufräder sind leider der Schwachpunkt des Radels. Der Revelstoke 1.5 ist bei mir direkt an das Winter- Hardtail gewandert und hat dort auch nicht lange gehalten. Ich weiß nicht, von welchem Zulieferer die Felgen kommen, sie fangen aber sehr gerne an, am Felgenstoß zu knacken. Wir haben dieses Jahr jedenfalls einige Felgen bei Scott reklamiert.
Der Service ist bei Scott aber für gewöhnlich wirklich gut und jeder Kunde mit diesem Problem wurde bisher vollkommen zufrieden gestellt. 
Die Nabe kommt von Formula-Hubs. Der Freilauf ist recht laut, wenn man das mag. 
Preislich dürfte es dieses Jahr recht schwierig werden - laut unserem Verkauf sind gerade die Ransoms dieses Jahr schwer gefragt und bei kaum mehr zu besorgen.


----------



## COLKURTZ (6. Dezember 2020)

Klasse Antworten, vielen Dank!    
​


----------



## COLKURTZ (6. Januar 2021)

So: Ein Monat hat es gedauert, dann ist ein Gebrauchtangebot aufgetaucht, das mir sehr gefallen hat. Es wird bei mir ein 910 aus 2019, da mir die Rahmenfarbe besonders zusagt, und die Ausstattung für mich kaum Änderungsbedarf weckt. 36 Elite, GX Eagle...würde ich genau so hernehmen, wenn es ein Eigenaufbau wäre.

Den weichen Originallaufradsatz konnte ich weglassen, da setze ich was schon vorhandenes ein (Hope Pro4 mit Newmen SL A30). Die XT 8020 werde ich beobachten und erfahren, bei der Bremse weiß ich noch nicht, ob sie mir zusagt. Trickstuff Beläge und Scheiben sind aber auch auf dem Weg zu mir.


----------



## COLKURTZ (5. Februar 2021)

Update
Kaufwütig wie ich bin, habe ich drei andere Laufradsätze geholt, die ich einsetzen werde. Das Ransom ist eines von drei 29er, die ich habe - ich kann fleißig durchtauschen.
Grundsätzlich vorab noch ein Aspekt bei mir: Zum sog. Ballern habe ich andere Enduros, die ich entsprechend schwer und stabil aufgebaut habe. Auch aufgrund des Twinlock, das Ransom setze ich als "AM Tourer mit Reserven" ein!

Spank Oozy 350 mit einfachen Formula Naben (bei Commencal gekauft für 250 EUR (...schaut mal rein, da habe ich schon ein paar LRS geholt, falls es billig sein soll)) mit Kaiser Protection hinten und vorne - falls ich doch rücksichtslos mit dem Ransom bergab fahren möchte
Tune Endurance Race mit Kill Hill Naben, Flow MK3 und 2.4er Dissector vorne und Rekon hinten, leicht, edel und kräfteschonend für die AM Tour
NOA 120K mit Newmen SL A35 mit 2.6er Vittoria Martello vorne und Agarro hinten, breit, komfortabel, optisch schön, für die besonders komfortable AM Tour

Ein Bildchen vom Aufbau werde ich hier noch Einarbeiten


----------



## CL218 (7. Februar 2021)

Hat einer von euch mal über nen Mulletaufbau am Ransom nachgedacht?
Würde das funktionieren? (Geo/FlipChip etc.)
Vielleicht weiß der gute @Paddyfr dazu was? 😃


----------



## breznsoiz (3. März 2021)

CL218 schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch mal über nen Mulletaufbau am Ransom nachgedacht?
> Würde das funktionieren? (Geo/FlipChip etc.)
> Vielleicht weiß der gute @Paddyfr dazu was? 😃


 Hab mein Ransom auf Mullet umgebaut und es fährt sich mega. Den FlipChip hab ich dabei auf High gestellt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CL218 (3. März 2021)

Cool, danke für die Antwort! Dann versuch ich das mal


----------



## Snick (18. August 2021)

.


----------



## Snick (18. August 2021)

Hallo, bin seit März auch stolzer Besitzer eines Ransom, und hab gleich ein paar Parts ausgetauscht (ist ein 930er, war das einzige Rad das ich zu dem Zeitpunkt bekommen konnte...)
Hab das Rad mit 27,5 gekauft in Größe M. Auf langen Touren oder Bergauf muss ich auf dem Sattel schon weit nach hinen rutschen (1,78), aber Bergab oder beim Springen ist es ein absoluter Traum mit 27,5.
Als Dämpfer ist jetzt ein Rock Shox Superdeluxe drin. Der passt ganz gut rein, der Lockouthebel lässt sich mit etwas Übung auch während der Fahrt bedienen, er ist nah am Rahmen . Der Rebound sitzt ganz unten am Dämpfer und ist in eingebautem Zustand relativ schwer zu verstellen, geht aber.
Erste Testfahrten waren gut, fühlt sich direkt besser an als der X Fusion. Und man kann ihn mit Tokens tunen, was ganz praktisch ist.


----------



## detlefs (24. November 2021)

mal das Thema wieder etwas beleben... ein wenig hab ich meins modifiziert,
2,4er Magic Mary/Hans Dampf, tubeless, 30er Kettenblatt, Lenker etwas gekürzt,
mir taugts gut...


----------



## Rage_Hard (10. September 2022)

Hallo, habe heute die Gelegenheit gehabt ein Ransom 22 in 29"  im Laden probe zufahren.
Würde es gerne aber gebraucht kaufen. Könnt ihr mir sagen, ab welchem Bj. die aktuelle Geo gebaut wird ?
Danke euch im Voraus.


----------



## wolfpack_81 (10. September 2022)

2019


----------



## Beckumer (Sonntag um 18:40)

Hallo. Gibts hier im Forum welche die dem Scott Ransom schonmal einen Coil Dämpfer spendiert haben? Wie siehts da mit dem Wippen beim Bergauf treten aus?


----------



## Paddyfr (Sonntag um 19:59)

Beckumer schrieb:


> Gibts hier im Forum welche die dem Scott Ransom schonmal einen Coil Dämpfer spendiert haben?


✋ hier. Der EXT Storia Lok V3 passt perfekt rein, da kannst sogar den Climb Switch Hebel so montieren, dass er einwandfrei bedienbar ist.
Hier ein Link mit Bildern: https://www.vitalmtb.com/community/JoaoMartins,26782/setup,41061


----------

